# Rice Krispies or Puffed Rice and low fodmap diet



## Penzel (Jan 14, 2017)

Hey,

does anyone know why puffed rice and rice crisps cereals come up as having moderate/high fodmaps in the Monash Fodmap app? Is it some ingredient in addition to the the rice in these cereals or is it the changed structure of the rice that increases the oligos content. There is no explanation in the app, unfortunately. Also confusing is why so many sites list Rice Krispies as low fodmap, even the Monash University site, http://www.med.monash.edu/cecs/gastro/fodmap/diet.html.

Thanks


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Most of these apps and diet lists are totally flawed. Use a scientific understanding of what a FODMAP is to form your diet choices and don't rely on the lists.


----------



## jza (Oct 4, 2016)

As the above poster said, it will vary by person. I don't do well with regular cooked rice, but I eat rice cakes regularly and they don't make my symptoms any worse.


----------



## NateRoy (Feb 15, 2017)

I have tried eating rice krispies as a 'safe' food free of fodmaps, but I have found them to be VERY aggravating. They're as bad as any of the worst fodmap foods. But regular cooked rice is fine. I haven't tried rice cakes.


----------



## Yoga32 (Feb 21, 2017)

I've always found regular rice and rice cereals to be fine with me. But if there's added sugar in the rice krispies or rice cakes that could add fructose which might be a problem. interestingly i read an article recently about levels of arsenic and mercury in people who don't eat gluten (and therefore more rice). http://www.chicagotribune.com/lifestyles/health/ct-gluten-free-risks-arsenic-mercury-health-0216-story.html


----------



## supert3d1975 (Oct 23, 2019)

Just incase anyone comes across this thread still because I was curious myself.

It seems to be that, in "puffing" the rice, the nutritional values of the dramatically increase (particularly starches and sugars). This might explain why some IBS sufferers are OK with regular rice and not "puffed" rice.

https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/full/10.1080/10942912.2018.1514634


----------



## Curious FODMAPper (Aug 26, 2021)

Thanks very much for this! I’m just starting on a FODMAP elimination diet and was wondering how rice could be OK and puffed rice not. The link is super helpful!


----------



## LifeLongIssues (5 mo ago)

If you can eat it, like it, and it does not make you sick, then eat it.

If you cannot eat it because it makes you sick or don't like it, then don't eat it.


----------

